# How much glucosamine/chondroitin to give my dog?



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

Titan is a rather large puppy. He's a very stocky, muscular boy with a really big chest and wide shoulders. He's already 68 lbs (as of yesterday) and isn't even 6 months old yet. This alone makes me worry about his joints, but lately anytime he runs hard, he comes up limping. He isn't slowed by it at all as even while limping he'll still run hard after my other dog, or after a ball. He's not crying at all and it doesn't appear to hurt him when I press on the elbow, hip, leg, shoulder, etc. 

I do keep him lean, he's just a really big boy. I can easily feel his ribs and spine with my hand. He's definitely not carrying any extra weight. His parents and the one littermate who I have seen are not abnormally large GSD's by any means, so perhaps he's just doing all his growing early and will stop soon. I do hope he peaks at no more than 90 lbs. 

Anyway, I'm going to give him glucosamine and chondroitin. I bought a bottle today from the Pharmacy. Each tablet contains 500 mg of Glucosamine HCI (derived from shellfish) and 400 mg of chondroitin. I've read this is perfectly safe for dogs, although I'm unsure of the dose. How many tablets per day should I give Titan? Any other advice?

ps. Yes, I will of course take Titan to the vet if the limp gets worse, seems to be hurting him more, or doesn't go away with age. For now, I'm going to take it day by day and hope it's just mild growing pains. It's only when he runs really hard for extended periods (I don't make him run, he chooses to at his own pace), and never any other time.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Scarlett is 75 lbs and we give her one tablet, plus a fish oil. She had a recurring shoulder issue, but we changed her "flight path" off the deck and began the glucosamine regimen and she hasn't had any more issues (in about a year).


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

What food are you feeding him?


----------



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

bocron said:


> What food are you feeding him?


Orijen


----------

